# wanted to ask a question.



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

My neice asked me a question the other day, she is learning to show cats. The question was how does a breeder know that a puppy or kitten is going to be show quality. How can they guaranetee that it will be showable. She said is not the breeder laying themselves open to what is considered a show worthy specimen or could be show quality. Is not the breeder likely to wear egg on their face if the cat or dog does not come up to show quality. I'm interested in opinions on this please.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Ok, first of all I'm not a breeder and have no experience in showing cats or dogs. I do know that each breed has a set of standards that have to be met in order to show them. In addition to meeting these standards, their personality is also considered. If a dog is show quality but hates the process, then most people would not show them. 

I believe breeders know what qualities to look for in a puppy that will meet these standards. If they suspect a dog will be show quality at 3 months, they will often hold them back and reevaluate them at 6 months. Some can develop a slight overbite during that time or the points may not come in completely.

This is what I've learned from other members/breeders on this forum. If a breeder tells you different than what I've said, believe them. Hopefully you'll get a few posts from some of the breeders here.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Carla was right, you look at them first at 8 weeks, then at 12 weeks and then again 6 mos. I have a litter of three boys and I've ben watching them very closely from the second they were born, trying to figure out exactly what you are asking. I was fortunate enough to have a well-known handler/breeder evaluate my litter (Pat Keen) and I really realized how little I know when she was going over them! 

So now i have two that I'll be keeping until they are 6 mos old and I'll see how they look then.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Just wanted to add something. 

Many people buy younger puppies (under 6 months) as show potential. That means hopefully they will turn out for show. 

You cannot purchase a show quality dog until its bite has come in, so at/after 6 months of age.


----------

